# J'ai joué à l'apprenti sorcier :( (probleme de terminal)



## SetBlue (6 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème :

J'ai voulu installer php5 mysql4 et apache2 sur mon mac avec DarwinPorts.

je suis nul dans le terminal, je n'y connais quasiment rien.

Et donc à un moment dans l'installation, j'ai voulu éditer mon profile, j'ai ajouté une ligne export PATH dedans et j'ai du faire une erreur.

Depuis, les commandes du terminal sont toutes foirées :

Je fais un ls, il me sort command not found :/

Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais rééditer ce fichier .profile? je ne sais plus ou il se trouve et comme ls est foiré, je suis perdu.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Luke58 (6 Avril 2007)

Effectivement, perdre son PATH peut être génant  (c'est grâce à cette variable que le système trouve les exécutables comme ls).

Je te donne le contenu de base de cette variable.

Tu tapes dans un terminal :

```
PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
export PATH
```
Et tu retrouve ton path d'origine.

Elle semble être défini au démarrage du système dans le fichier /etc/profile que tu peux aller corriger si tu l'as changé :

```
# System-wide .profile for sh(1)

PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin"
export PATH
```


----------



## SetBlue (6 Avril 2007)

Ca a marché en tapant le PATH directement dans le terminal puis en faisant un export.

Par contre, dans etc/  je ne trouves pas le dossier profile dans le Finder (je clique sur mon disque puis je clique sur le dossier etc)

En revanche il apparaît bien si dans mon terminal avec un ls. Bizarre.

Merci beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2007)

normal il est invisible pour le finder

tu peux utilier textwrangler pour ce genre de chose il voit les invisible


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Avril 2007)

Si tu as ajout&#233; des r&#233;pertoire &#224; ton path faut pas oubli&#233; de l'inclure lui aussi (d'apr&#232;s ce que tu dis j'ai l'impression que c'est de l&#224; que vient ton probl&#232;me).


```
export PATH=/Users/tonPseudo/bin:/bla/bli/blu/blo:$PATH
```
 par exemple


----------

